# Guess Which Pumilio it is?



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

I found this little guy hopping around one of the vivs today! A pleasant surprise I will say. Anyway, can you guess what type of pumilio it is? I'll explain after I get a few responses. It might not be what you are thinking!


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Its gotta be an el dorado


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

san cristobal


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Is it a Basti?


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

is it solarte?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I have had 2 el dorado froglets look like that to a "T"


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL........ You guys are pretty good. When I first saw this little guy, I didn't get a close look at him and I thought, "Hey, there aren't any Man Creeks in this viv!" Anyway, at closer inspection I thought they look a lot like Bastis with darker legs, BUT..........They came from my Solarte. These are the first pumilio that I have produced and I was surprised when I uploaded the photos how they look as newly morphed froglets; quite different IMO. Here is the mother transporting one of the many tads from back in Late November. It seems like 2 months from new tad to OOTW froglet is quick, but again. These are the first successful pumilio I've had.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Mancreek maybe? Or Nancy...


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

HA.....Devanny, We must have been posting at the same time.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

wow wouldnt have guessed that if id seen the parent. man that thing is amazing looking!


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats Chris....

So when can I pick it up? J/k. 

George


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

So far all 4 of my Solarte babies have come out looking like this. 2 of them have since changed into a solid red/orange and the other two have kept the spotting.The oldest froglet (not really a froglet anymore 1+ year old now) is still spotted, but the spots are very fine and they are a coppery color now, not black as they first started out. Kinda cool if you ask me! 

Brent


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

So far I have seen 4 out at one time........very cool. I'm going to post some more pics in a new thread........... Solarte Woohoo!

George, you just missed them when you were here. A couple days off. But you are welcome to come and check them out whenever you want.


----------

